# Any hunting going on



## moondancer (Dec 21, 2013)

What's everyone hunting out there. Here it's just rabbit squirrel and trapping season


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Feral dogs, wild stray cats, possums and raccoons


----------



## moondancer (Dec 21, 2013)

I don't eat fog or cat but opossum is the scrumptious lol


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Special deer season starting tomorrow and ending Sunday. Guns are ready.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

went scouting for legal places to shoot feral pigs and rabbits in the great state of kommiefornia last weekend, after paying for the annual parking pass of course.

found nothing worth a further look, checking a new area this weekend or next.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Just before season I did a check of the freezer and the root cellar and found we are good!

So the only thing I will be hunting is the "prefect picture"...  (and I have gotten more than a few!)


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

Stocked up full with deer. Working on the ducks and geese over on the shore. I just need to carve more diver decoys for next fall


----------



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

Freezers full of deer with one more coming from the in laws. Have 6 rabbits from the last run in the freezer waiting to be canned.


----------



## Coastal (Jun 27, 2013)

It's Wolf, Coyote and Mountain Lion season here.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Coastal said:


> It's Wolf, Coyote and Mountain Lion season here.


I had a friend send me some mountain lion summer sausage.

Good stuff!! (yep, I will eat cat.....)


----------



## Coastal (Jun 27, 2013)

LincTex said:


> I had a friend send me some mountain lion summer sausage.
> 
> Good stuff!! (yep, I will eat cat.....)


Ha! never tried it myself!


----------

